# clé 3G et Yosemite



## jeromedeuf (9 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je dispose d'une clé 3G dont les drivers sont inclus dans la clé en elle même. Sous Mavericks, pas de soucis: j'ouvre l'image disque, je lance l'installeur inclus et les drivers sont à poste. Même si le logiciel de connexion qui va avec plante (c'est du chinois...), je parviens à me connecter en configurant la connexion réseau de type "modem" avec un joli logo en forme de combiné de téléphone.
Sous Yosemite, la clé une fois branchée n'est même pas visible. Qu'à cela ne tienne, je décide de créer tout même ma connexion. Or, malheur, lorsque je veux créer un nouveau service dans le panneau de configuration, il ne me propose pas de créer un service "modem" (j'ai du thunderbolt, du bluetooth et tout et tout). 

Une idée?

PS: je suis sur un macbook pro retina 13 de 2013.


----------



## Oizo (13 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Eh bien j'ai déjà galéré pour installer ma clé 3G Huawei sous Mavericks, où finalement j'ai réussi en faisant la même configuration que toi de type "Modem", si sous Yosemite cela ne fonctionne plus je crois que je vais devoir rester sous Mavericks, dommage !

J'ai bien cherché sur le Web mais je ne trouve aucun retour pour le moment sur l'utilisation de clé 3G sous Yosemite, à part ce message. Espérons que des solutions apparaissent bientôt !


----------



## jeromedeuf (14 Septembre 2014)

Ben du coup j'ai "downgradé" de Yosemite à Mavericks mais ça n'a pas résolu mon problème: dans le panneau de config, je n'ai toujours pas l'option "modem" dans le menu déroulant de création de réseau...


----------



## follla (19 Novembre 2014)

Depuis que je suis passée de Mavericks à Yosémite, ma clé 3G ne fonctionne plus, chaque fois que jessaye de me connecter, je vois apparaitre une fenetre avc un rapport de probleme, jessaye de relancer mais en vain !!
Est ce que quelquun peu maider à resoudre ce probleme, tout en sachant que la clé 3G fonctionnait tres bien et tout facilement avec Mavericks
Merci.


----------



## Oizo (19 Novembre 2014)

Ton logiciel ne doit plus être compatible. Je suis finalement passé sous Yosemite et le mode modem fonctionne. Essaye de suivre la méthode que j'ai indiquée dans ce post : 
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/internet-partout-1249912.html


----------



## jeromedeuf (19 Novembre 2014)

Merci de ta réponse mais malheureusement yosemite ne reconnait pas la clé, je ne la vois pas dans les préférences réseaux, je ne peux donc pas configurer de modem. Je me dis que c'est certainement ma clé (qualcomm) qui n'est pas reconnue bien qu'elle fonctionne sur le macbook pro de ma femme.


----------

